# Yeastar TDM800 with dahdi-kmod-2.4.0rc5_2



## thavinci (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't know where else to post the question but *I* have a Yeastar TDM800 card and am trying to set up Asterisk on FreeBSD. Now the card does not get picked up by the dahdi-freebsd-complete-2.4.0-rc5+2.4.0-rc1 package.

Now I know the package has been ported from the Linux one and *I'm* sure the linux driver can be modded to work with the FreeBSD version of dahdi. The "driver" file is easily avilable as ystdm8xx.c.

FreeBSD has the package â€œdahdi-kmod-2.4.0rc5_2 Digium/Asterisk Hardware Device Interfaceâ€ for this. Now it is a full port of the Linux dahdi and comes with the usual standard support for Digium based cards but not the TDM800 from Yeastar. Because itâ€™s FreeBSD I cannot follow the instruction for including ystdm8xx as part of the drivers for DAHDI. However after some digging I noticed the ystdm8xx.c and wctdm.c are virtually the same and because the TDM400 is supposed to be FULLY compatible with the digium *I'm* sure I simply need to patch a file and I will be on my way.

I also tried hacking the current drivers to include the device ID of my card to see if that works, tied with both base.c of the wct4xxp driver (which IS compatible with Yeastar TDM400) and wctdm.c.

Both returned similar results:

```
dahdi: Telephony Interface Registered on major 196
dahdi: Version: 2.4.0-rc5
wct4xxp0: vendor=e159 device=1 subvendor=2151
wct4xxp0: <Wildcard TE410P/TE405P (1st Gen)> port 0x2000-0x20ff mem 0xe4140000-0xe4140fff irq 18 at device 2.0 on pci7
wct4xxp0: Can't allocate memory resource
device_attach: wct4xxp0 attach returned 6
```
*pciconf -lv* lists my card as:

```
none2@pci0:7:2:0:       class=0x028000 card=0x00012151 chip=0x0001e159 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Tiger Jet Network Inc'
    device     = 'Multiple devices use this ID: General Purpose I/O Controller'
    class      = network
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2012)

Try contacting the maintainer.


----------



## thavinci (Feb 6, 2012)

Of the port I presume?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd start there, yes. But it's likely it needs to be fixed upstream.


----------

